# World's cheapest mobile toolbase



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Been meaning to share this for awhile. I don't have to move my stuff often, so buying or building mobile bases didn't seem worthwhile. Pics are for a relatively lightweight BS, but I can move my 500# cabinet saw with the same general idea, just takes an extra 10 minutes to get the first rollers under it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats the way a shed mover moved a used 12 x 24 shed, I bought, to get it to his trailer. Just bigger pvc pipes.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Why not put some casters under there?


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Sure I could, but I don't have to move 'em often and this method is free - which is important to some of us.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea you have a point. I've found casters at garage sales for Mear pennies, just a thought.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Yea you have a point. I've found casters at garage sales for Mear pennies, just a thought.


I buy all the casters I see at yard sales and flea markets. They are ridicuously priced at the stores for what they are, and they always come in real handy. 

I can't wait for yard sale season to get back


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Pirate said:


> Thats the way a shed mover moved a used 12 x 24 shed, I bought, to get it to his trailer. Just bigger pvc pipes.



The old farm house on my parents' farm was moved over a mile by a like method. They used a team of horses and some logs. (No, I don't have pictures as this was done well before my folks bought the place....)


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Hmmmm.... were you suggesting TEMPORARY casters? Not a bad idea, that. I have poor luck finding quality, level-able, lockers at garage sales, but just for rolling across the floor that could sure work. On the other hand, its a pretty rough floor I go across, and the PVC isn't troubled by the terrain. Guess I'll have to try it out and decide what's easiest.


----------



## Ryan 4 custom (Jan 28, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhh the old egyptian moving trick. It works for me as well. Had to move my Dads shed that way.


----------

